#   ( )

## 2

,  ,        .       .     ,-1(  ),     ,     -8 (  ),      4     ,(  ,  ),           .       ,  ,     , ,   . :Evil or Very Mad:    -1      ,      ,     ,    ?          ?(   ) :Sad: ,   ...   .... ,    .   "  " 1920  ,   ,       :Rolling Eyes: ,       ,     33-34 ,     .     ,      :Sad: ,  ,    , ?    ?,  RECEIVER R-14 MADE BY WM.J.MURDOCK CO.FOR SICNAL CORPS U.S.ARMY,    1060  .     , ,     "    ",   ,    ,     33 ....,   "   ",  .

----------

> ,


-!   !!

----------


## 2

> 


  ,    ?




> -!   !!


,       :Neutral: 

*  16 ():*

    ,     .

----------


## UA6AP

* 2*,   :
Date Time Digitized = 2007-04-01 16:34:52
??

----------

"i" (   "")     1930-1941.   .

----------


## Veka

> 2,   :
> Date Time Digitized = 2007-04-01 16:34:52
> ??


  ,     .

----------


## 2

> ,     .


   ,  ?         ? ,      ,   ?




> "i" (   "")     1930-1941.   .


,  ,   ,        :Embarassed: ,        . :Smile: 




> ?


  ,      ,       :Smile:

----------


## Georgij

> 


  ...    90...

----------


## 2

> 


 ,      ,   .      4   .

----------

